# Cooling questions



## 72chevy (Jan 2, 2006)

Do you all have a preference on cooling hoses? I want to replace the three hoses on my 2000 and 2001 Altimas. They need a coolant change anyway so I want to replace before they fail. The upper and lower Rad hose should be easy to find but the short stubby one under the thermostat housing looks like it might be harder to find.

The FSM doesn't have much of a procedure to bleed air from the system. Is there a series of air relief plugs or just fill, run, burp, repeat?

TIA


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

There is an air bleed screw right above the thermostat housing.


----------



## 72chevy (Jan 2, 2006)

Great. I'll look for it tomorrow morning. 
Thanks


----------

